# Sticky  [Guide]Installing A Rom/cwm Recovery/root/or Going Back To Stock.



## droidstyle

Here is a guide i have put together for the Samsung SCH-I500 Fascinate.

There are 9 sections:

1: How to Flash a Froyo rom
2: How to flash EH03/EH09/EI20 TW gingerbread roms
3: How to flash MTD Gingerbread roms(cm7,miui,aosp)
4: How to flash MTD ICS 4.0.x & Jelly Bean 4.1.x roms
5: Going back to stock Froyo or Gingerbread from any rom
6: Rooting stock Froyo/Gingerbread
7: Modems/Radios
8: Kernels
9: How to get out of a bootloop situation on ICS 4.0.x based roms without odin!

My goal was to keep it straight forward and simple for new users. Hope this helps!!

**I am not liable for what you do to your phone! *

**I take no credit for any the links posted in this thread!*

*(*Back up data/sd card First*!!)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Section:1*

** How to flash any froyo rom... the links provided are for ccampos power washed ed05 rom w/ otb 1.6 fusion kernel.*

**if you don't want voodoo lag-fix* flash a novoodoo kernal in cwm such as stock ed05, just repeat step 11, but use this file.
http://www.mediafire...6sm609gwt8j0yni

**If your coming from any other rom besides stock froyo, use section:5 first, then proceed with section:1*

Step 1: Download odin on your computer here,
http://www.mediafire...429fcpdtpckkcea - V 1.83
http://www.mediafire...1otizvpv65s3ov6 - V 1.7

Step 2: Download samsung drivers to computer here,
http://dl.dropbox.co...bile_Phones.exe

Step 3: Download cwm 2.5 to computer,
http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9

Step 4: Download power wash 1.2 rom(or any froyo rom you want to flash) and put it on the sd card of your phone,
http://www.mediafire...dbjb599rt1o8urz

Step 5: power off phone and pull battery.

Step 6: plug-in the factory usb cable and hold the volume down key, get into "download mode".

Step 7: open Odin, click PDA and select cwmall.tar you downloaded in step 3, hit start, should only take 10 sec, then say pass. Click reset.

Step 8: unplug usb cable and insert battery.

Step 9: with three fingers hold the power, and both vol. up/down until you see the samsung logo appear the second time and let off. you should be in red recovery 2.5.1.x.

Step 10: select wipe data, wipe cache, then scroll down and select advance, select wipe dalvik, scroll down and select yes in secondary menu.

Step 11: use soft menu key on bottom left of phone and get back to main page in cwm. Find and select install zip from sd, then select chose zip and find the rom you pushed to your sd card in step 4. Select it and it will take you to a secondary menu, arrow down select yes.

Step 12: once the rom finishes installing, reboot system and enjoy your new rom!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Section:2*

**How to flash a EH03/EH09/EI20 gingerbread rom such as PWGB by CCampos, TSM Resurrection, or Superclean3 by Nitsuj17 *

Step 1: Download files from steps 1&2 in section:1 froyo guide(if you have not already).

Step 2: Download Atlas 2.2 pit file to pc:
http://www.mediafire...r2mi80911vgjjjz

Step 3: Download PowerWashed 2.3.4 eh09 rom package by Ccompos to your pc.
http://www.mediafire...c37loxth85zn2ti

* You can also substitute Powerwashed for the stock eh03 rom and have the latest radio before upgrading to TSM Res. or Superclean3 v0.1
http://min.us/m3yQWm9wg#1

Step 4: power off phone and pull battery.

Step 5: open odin on your computer.

Step 6: plug in factory usb cable and hold the volume down button. Yellow
triangle should appear saying "download mode".

Step 7: click on PDA in odin and find the PowerWashed eh09.tar(rom) or eh03 STOCK rom you downloaded to your computer in step 3.

Step 8: click on PIT in Odin and select the atlas 2.2 pit you downladed to pc in step 2.(make sure repartition is checked)

Step 9: click start and wait 5min, box in left hand corner of odin will say PASS, then click reset.

Step 10: unplug usb cable, put battery back in and boot phone.

**Now you are on rooted PowerWashed eh09 gingerbread by Ccompos or Stock EH03, depending on which odin package you used in step 7. If you want to flash TSM Resurrection or Superclean3, continue following directions below.*

Step 11: Download cwm 2.5.x to pc
http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9

Step 12: Download TSM or Superclean3 rom to root of sd card

TSM Resurrection 2.2: http://dev-host.org/ST2

Superclean3 milestone 2: http://dev-host.org/...stone2_full.zip

Step 13: power off phone and pull battery.

Step 14: plug-in the factory usb cable and hold the volume down key, get into "download mode".

Step 15: open Odin, click PDA and select cwmall.tar you downloaded in step 11, hit start, should only take 10 sec, then say pass. Click reset.

Step 16: unplug usb cable and insert battery.

Step 17: with three fingers hold the power, and both vol. up/down until you see the samsung logo appear the second time and let off. you should be in red recovery 2.5.1.x.

Step 18: select wipe data, wipe cache, then scroll down and select advance, select wipe dalvik, scroll down and select yes in secondary menu.

Step 19: use soft menu key on bottom left of phone and get back to main page in cwm. Find and select install zip from sd, then select chose zip and find the rom you pushed to your sd card in step 12. Select it and it will take you to a secondary menu, arrow down select yes.

Step 20: once the rom finishes installing, reboot system and enjoy your new rom!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Section:3*

**How to flash any MTD 2.3.7 GB rom such as cm7,miui,vgb etc... I will be using Makelegs cm7.2 skang in this guide*

Step 1: Download files from steps 1&2 of section:1 froyo guide to pc.

Step 2: Download cwm4 fixed for cm7 to pc. - http://forum.xda-dev...52&d=1311907538

Step 3: Download Stock EH03 Gingerbread rom and atlas_v2.2 pitfile to pc.

EH03: http://min.us/m3yQWm9wg#1

Atlas_v2.2 pit: http://www.mediafire...r2mi80911vgjjjz

Step 4: Download latest cm7.2 skang here - http://fitsnugly.eur...id=fascinatemtd

Step 5: Download Gapps package to root of sd card.( MIUI does not need gapps) - http://www.mediafire...dm1qsm4rwapkeqx Gapps 12/14/11 for cm7

Step 6: power off phone and pull battery.

Step 7: open odin on your computer.

Step 8: plug in factory usb cable and hold the volume down button. Yellow
triangle should appear saying "download mode".

Step 9: click on PDA in odin and find the stock EH03 rom you downloaded to your computer in step 3.

Step 10: click on PIT in Odin and select the atlas 2.2 pit you downloaded in step 3(make sure repartition is checked).

Step 11: click start and wait 5min, box in left hand corner of odin will say PASS, then click reset.

Step 12: unplug usb cable, put battery back in and boot phone.

Step 13: power off phone and pull battery.

Step 14: plug-in the factory usb cable and hold the volume down key, get into "download mode".

Step 15: open Odin, click PDA and select cwm4 fixed for cm7 you downloaded in step 2, hit start, should only take 10 sec, then say pass. Click reset.

Step 16: unplug usb cable and insert battery.

Step 17: with three fingers hold the power, and both vol. up/down until you see the samsung logo appear the second time and let off. you should be in blue recovery 4.

Step 18: select wipe data.

Step 19: select install zip from sd, then select chose zip and find the rom you pushed to your sd card in step 4. Select it and it will take you to a secondary menu, arrow down select yes.

Step 20: once the rom finishes installing reboot.

Step 21: Long press power key, select reboot, select recovery, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, install gapps 12/14 zip from sd that you down loaded in step 5, Reboot!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Section:4* *How to flash any ICS 4.0.x & 4.1.x JellyBean based rom*

**For those who are currently on a ICS based rom and want to change or upgrade roms, skip to step 18*

Step 1: Download these files to your pc

Odin- http://www.mediafire.com/?5y0vkhz85w3j4cz

Samsung Driver- http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25089906/SAM...ile_Phones.exe

CWM4 fixed for cm7- http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...2&d=1311907538

Stock EH03 rom- http://www.imnuts.org/downloads/fasc..._GB_CM.tar.md5

Atlas_v2.2 pit-http://www.mediafire.com/?r2mi80911vgjjjz

Step 2: Download ICS Teamhacksung Build 1 or 2 to the root of your devices sd card.
http://www.mediafire.com/?67782p054lp6o22- Build 1
http://www.mediafire.com/?g2s972ku921qj5n-Build 2(some folks have better luck starting with build 2 over build 1 and vice versa)

Step 3: power off phone and pull battery.

Step 4: open odin on your computer.

Step 5: plug in factory usb cable and hold the volume down button. Yellow
triangle should appear saying "download mode".

Step 6: click on PDA in odin and find the stock EH03 rom you downloaded to your computer in step 1.

Step 7: click on PIT in Odin and select the atlas 2.2 pit you downloaded in step 1(make sure repartition is checked).

Step 8: click start and wait 5min, box in left hand corner of odin will say PASS, then click reset.

Step 9: unplug usb cable, put battery back in and boot phone.

Step 10: power off phone and pull battery.

Step 11: plug-in the factory usb cable and hold the volume down key, get into "download mode".

Step 12: open Odin, click PDA and select cwm4 fixed for cm7 you downloaded in step 1, hit start, should only take 10 sec, then say pass. Click reset.

Step 13: unplug usb cable and insert battery.

Step 14: with three fingers hold the power, and both vol. up/down until you see the samsung logo appear the second time and let off. you should be in blue recovery 4.

Step 15: Wipe Data/Factory reset, then under the "advanced" menu wipe dalvik cache

Step 16: use soft menu key on bottom left of phone and get back to main page in cwm. Find and select install zip from sd, then select chose zip and find the rom you pushed to your sd card in step 2. Select it and it will take you to a secondary menu, arrow down select yes.

Step 17: once the rom finishes installing reboot.

*You are currently now on ICS Team Hacksung build 1 or 2 . Continue following instructions below for upgrading to a custom ICS or JellyBean rom *

Step 18: Download one of the roms below to the root of your sd card.

*ICS 4.0.x*
Official AOKP MS6- https://dl.dropbox.com/u/69414229/ao...ilestone-6.zip
AOKP MS6-Devil- http://encounterandroid.com/stevespe...ne-6-Devil.zip

*JellyBean 4.1.x*
CM10-http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30744-alp...ung-fascinate/
JellyBro CM10 Skang-http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/?rom=...e=fascinatemtd
AOSP JellyBean- http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31084-alp...ean-411-73012/
AOKP JellyBean- http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1847225
ParanoidAndroid JB- http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1874086
Baked Blackbean- http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1874086

Step 19: Download latest GAPPS package to root of sd card

*ICS Gapps-* http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
*JellyBean Gapps 7/26/12-* http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip
*Inverted JellyBean Gapps-* http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1797292

Step 20: Long press power key, select reboot, select recovery, WIPE DATA, Install .zip from sd that you downloaded in step 18. then Install gapps zip from sd that you downloaded in step 20

Step 21: Reboot

*If your getting "E cant mount sd card" or "sd card damaged" errors then I suggest replacing your sd card with a class 6 or higher*


----------



## droidstyle

*Section 5:*

** How to get back to stock Froyo or Gingerbread after flashing any rom, follow these steps:*

Step 1: Download files from steps 1&2 from section:1 of the froyo guide(if you have not already).

Step 2: Downlaod this stock ED05 Froyo rom package by pentafive(you will need to unzip with 7zip or winrar.) or stock EH03 Gingerbread rom.

ED05 Froyo: http://dl.dropbox.co...OYO_REL.tar.md5

EH03 Gingerbread: http://min.us/m3yQWm9wg#1

Step 3: download atlas 2.2 pit file to pc: http://www.mediafire...r2mi80911vgjjjz

Step 4: power off phone and pull battery.

Step 3: open odin on your computer.

Step 4: plug in factory usb cable and hold the volume down button. Yellow
triangle should appear saying "download mode".

Step 5: click on PDA in odin and find the ED05 Froyo rom or Stock EH03 GB rom you downloaded to your computer in step 1.

Step 6: click on PIT in Odin and select the atlas 2.2 pit(make sure repartition is checked).

Step 7: click start and wait 5min, box in left hand corner of odin will say PASS, then click reset.

Step 8: unplug usb cable, put battery back in and boot phone.

You are now back to stock ed05 Froyo or Stock EH03 Gingerbread!(Verizons latest Froyo & Gingerbread release for the fascinate)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Section 6:*

*How to root stock froyo or gingerbread(This is not needed if your flashing a custom rom)*

Downloads:

Download Samsung drivers http://dl.dropbox.co...bile_Phones.exe

Download Odin (computer program).
http://www.mediafire.com/?429fcpdtpckkcea -V 1.83
http://www.mediafire...1otizvpv65s3ov6 - V 1.7

Download ClockworkMod Recovery (place this file somewhere on your computer where you can easily locate it).http://www.mediafire.com/?6x5utoca59et7o9

Download "su-2.3.6.1.x.zip" file (place this file on the root of your sdcard...not within any folders). http://www.mediafire...38vozx7n37u02a5

Download modified stock Froyo kernel (place this file somewhere on your computer where you can easily locate it). This file is only necessary if you're rooting Froyo. It's not necessary for Gingerbread. http://goo.gl/QCYxT

Instructions:

1. Install Samsung drivers on your computer.

2. Open Odin on your computer. (You may need to disable antivirus programs on your computer and/or phone for this to work properly.)

3. Power off your phone and remove the battery.

4. Plug the stock USB cord that came with your phone into a powered USB port on your computer (usually on the back of the computer).

5. Press and hold the "volume down" button on your phone, and continue to hold it while plugging the USB cord into your phone. This will put your phone into download mode. You'll see a large yellow triangle on the screen of your phone. (Let go of the volume button at this point.) You will also see one of the small boxes in Odin turn yellow, as well as "Added" appearing in the message box.

6. Click the PDA button in Odin (NOT the PHONE button) and navigate to the "CWM3_Voodoo.tar.md5" file you downloaded earlier. This file does not include a voodoo kernel and will not perform the voodoo lagfix conversion. It's only named as such to note that it is compatible with voodoo kernels.

7. Click START. When this process has finished, you'll be notified in Odin (succeeded 1 / failed 0) and your phone's screen will go blank.

*** Step 8 is only for rooting Froyo. If you're rooting Gingerbread, skip Step 8 and proceed to Step 9. ***

8. Unplug your phone and click RESET in Odin. Repeat Step 5 to get the phone back into download mode and recognized by Odin. Using the PDA button, navigate to the "stock_kernel.tar.md5" file you downloaded earlier, select it, and press START. You'll again be notified in Odin once this process has completed (succeeded 1 / failed 0).

9. Unplug your phone and re-insert the battery.

10. Press and hold BOTH volume buttons. While holding them, press the power button. Hold all three simultaneously until you see "SAMSUNG" appear. This will boot your phone into ClockworkMod Recovery. If your phone boots up normally here and not into recovery, just wait for it to boot up and then power it down and try again. It may take a couple tries for you to get it right.

11. Using the volume rocker, navigate down to "Install zip from sdcard." Highlight it and press the power button to select.

12. Navigate to "choose zip from sdcard" and select with the power button.

13. Navigate to the "su-2.3.6.1.x.zip" file that you downloaded earlier and select it. Scroll to "Yes," and use power button to select.

14. When you're advised of completion, press the MENU softkey to go back to the previous CWM Recovery screen, then highlight and select "reboot system now."

*Thanks to Bhfd64 @ galaxy forums for this write up!!


----------



## droidstyle

*Section 7:*

*Radio/Modems*- Here is a list of imo the best radios for the fascinate...now this does not mean another radio wont work better for you, this topic is very subjective. These radios are compatible with any fascinate rom.

[EC09]- http://forum.xda-dev...16&d=1308583586 This gingerbread radio gives me really good data speed w/ the least amount of 1x swtiching

[EH03]- http://www.mediafire...uuvxtuwonl2e629 This latest gingerbread radio from Verizon and gives good data speed, but It spends alot of time in 1x

[ED05]- http://www.mediafire...c7h1wl5wne51duf This is probably the best Verizon Froyo radio, but I get better data speeds with the gingerbread radios. Although this radio has less 1x switching than eh03 imo

Step 1: Downlaod odin and samsung drivers from steps 1&2 of section 1: Froyo guide

Step 2: Download one of the radios from above to pc

Step 3: Power off phone, pull battery, and plug in usb cable from phone to pc

Step 4: Hold volume down until yellow triangle appears (download mode)

Step 5: Open odin and put the file you downloaded from step 2 in the pda function of odin and hit start

Step 6: After odin says successful, click reset, uplug usb cable, insert battery and reboot

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Section8:*

*Kernels*-In this section I will list the latest kernels for the fascinate and proper instructions for flashing

*TW Kernels for eh03/eh09/ei20 based roms:*

KGB 1/16 Kernel by Comradesven- http://www.mediafire...ja3onlh1au3rdjf

Lean Kernel by Imoseyon- http://www.box.com/s...70j1np02dfavhtt

Geewiz 2.5 kernel by djp952- http://www.mediafire....l-01222012.zip

*MTD Kernel for CM7 or MIUI:*

Glitch v13.1 by Team Glitch- http://androtransfer....-V13_1-REL.zip

*MTD Kernels for CM9 ICS builds*

Glitch 14 b6 for Teamhacksung ICS build 6.5+, AOKP, Fassy Gum, CNA, CM9 Kang: http://androtransfer...atest/fascinate

Step 1: Download one of these kernels(*That applies to the current rom your running*) to the root of your sd card

Step 2: reboot into clockwork recovery by long pressing the power key, select reboot, select recovery

Step 3: Wipe Cache & Dalvik

Step 4: Select Install zip from sd, then select choose zip, Find the kernel zip you downloaded and select it.

Step 5: profit

*For more information on these kernels see the op in the dev section. There is plenty of information there explaining how to setup these kernels. Im not going to list all that here

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Section 9: *

*How to get out of a bootloop situation on cm9 mtd based roms without using odin!!*

-Power device off, pull sd card, and push a cm7 based rom(see section 3 for link) to the sd card via your PC, then reinstall the sd card on your device

-three finger into recovery

-wipe data

-flash cm7 and and it will bootloop back into recovery

-flash cm7 again, then let it boot

-boot into recovery via power menu

-wipe data

-flash ics build 2 and let it boot

-boot into recovery again via power menu

-wipe data

-flash ICS rom of choice and gapps, reboot

-profit!


----------



## knivesout

Thanks, this is the most recent guide I've come across so it's what I'm gonna use when my phone arrives. Had a question though, in the directions for flashing MTD roms, it say to flash the EH03 rom before flashing the CWM4 recovery, then the MTD rom. I was looking at the thread for nitsuj's EH03 stock rom and it says that you will be unrooted after flashing it. So I guess what I'm asking is when do I root? Before I even start the process of flashing an MTD rom, after flashing the EH03 stock rom, or does flashing the files (aside from EH03) "root" the device? I'm guessing so, since the rooting guide say "not needed if flashing custom rom".

Sorry, I'm coming from an HTC device where you have to be rooted/S-OFF before flashing custom firmware (there's also nothing like odin) and I'm still learning about how this stuff works on Samsungs.


----------



## droidstyle

No need to root before flashing any custom rom, since every current rom MTD or TW is prerooted. Odining the eh03 rom just ensures a clean install for flashing mtd. When you get your phone, since its bone stock already, download odin, samsung drivers and cwm4 fixed for mtd...then proceed to follow steps 13 on and you should be golden. Although it still would not hurt to follow all the steps and odin eh03 first...just to be safe!


----------



## knivesout

Welp, got through the first few steps, hit a wall at the installation of the ROM (MIUI) because of the unable to mount SD issue. I'm retrying with the SD card out then putting it in right before flashing the ROM. Hopefully that works, if not, I do have another card I can try. I'd like to reformat it first though, but what format should I use?

Edit: For whatever reason, the other SD card worked. Thank god, I need my AOSP.


----------



## droidstyle

knivesout said:


> Welp, got through the first few steps, hit a wall at the installation of the ROM (MIUI) because of the unable to mount SD issue. I'm retrying with the SD card out then putting it in right before flashing the ROM. Hopefully that works, if not, I do have another card I can try. I'd like to reformat it first though, but what format should I use?
> 
> Edit: For whatever reason, the other SD card worked. Thank god, I need my AOSP.


Glad you got it up and running...yea stock sd cards can be flaky on aosp/mtd roms. Some work great while others are problematic. My stock card hated mtd, so I purchased a class 10 pny 16gb and all is well.


----------



## knivesout

FWIW, it was my 8GB sandisk class 4 that worked, the 8GB one that came with the phone (not sure what class) didn't want to work for whatever reason. Thanks again for the guide, used it and now I'm up and running MIUI. Gonna get everything how I like it, nandroid, and try out some ICS


----------



## droidstyle

Ok I have edited the links and now they should work from phone browser, forum app, or pc. I always use pc to download files, then just push them to sd card. Anyways, Thank You Skynet11 for pointing this out.


----------



## F350R

Section #1, Step 2: Download samsung drivers to computer here, http://dl.dropbox.co...0.msi%5B/URL%5D
Link is not working. I was looking for 64 bit Win7 drivers.


----------



## droidstyle

Fixed...srry!
I believe these drivers work with 64bit windows aswell.


----------



## F350R

Works fine on Win7 64 thanks.


----------



## thepolishguy

Just wanted to say thank you so much for this thread. Just got the Fascinate and it is a bit of a learning curve since HTC and Motorola. I am used to RSDLite from moto so Odin reminds me a lot of that.

Again - thanks a bunch.


----------



## knivesout

Is there a different recovery I can try? This recovery isn't working for me for V4 ICS or 12.9 MIUI. I get a *filename* (bad) Installation aborted error. Also can't mount USB storage in recovery. Reformatted SD card so I don't think that's the issue. Doubt it's a bad download since I've tried redownloading, plus md5 sum matches.


----------



## droidstyle

knivesout said:


> Is there a different recovery I can try? This recovery isn't working for me for V4 ICS or 12.9 MIUI. I get a *filename* (bad) Installation aborted error. Also can't mount USB storage in recovery. Reformatted SD card so I don't think that's the issue. Doubt it's a bad download since I've tried redownloading, plus md5 sum matches.


I can almost gurantee its not the recovery causing the problem. I haved used cwm4 fixed for mtd on every mtd based rom without a hitch. If your on the stock sd card that maybe the problem. one other thing to try is to flash v2 or v3 first before flashing v4.


----------



## knivesout

Yeah, it's not the stock SD card, and I'd agree that it's not looking like it's the recovery either. Looks to be an issue with glitch v13 (possibly, check the XDA thread), but I still don't understand why after I odin'd EH03, rebooted, powered down, and odin'd CWM, it wouldn't allow me to mount USB storage in recovery. I don't remember if this worked before or not though, since the MIUI I immediately flashed afterwards last time had the glitch kernel/recovery packaged with it. I only ever used the blue CWM4 to flash MIUI last week, after I flashed, I had the red "glitch" recovery.

Edit: Can't be glitch, since the problem was present after odin'ing EH03. Makes me think there's an issue with the new MIUI.us zip. I'd say maybe ICS v4 too, but others have flashed it just fine...


----------



## AirunJae

I tried to flash V3 of Alphalulz and when I Odin'd the EH03 and Atlas, it just rejected it. I think that it said something was wrong with the EH03 on Odin.


----------



## droidstyle

Sounds like a bad download...need more details.


----------



## AirunJae

I'm going to try it again. I tried a couple times last nite, but I can't remember exactly what it said. Will report back on if it works or not for me.


----------



## AirunJae

Ok, it says that the MD5 Hash is invalid, then that the C1500_VZW_EH03_GB_CM.tar.md5 is invalid and then it ends.


----------



## droidstyle

yup thats a corrupted file... delete it and try redownloading.


----------



## AirunJae

Thanks, in the process of re-downloading it now. I'm completely new to this whole Rooting and Flashing stuff. Managed to get the phone rooted and delete the crapware without blowing up the phone though! But since it took VZW/Sammy a year to get GB to the Fassy, I figured I wouldn't even bother holding my breath for an ICS update.


----------



## AirunJae

Tried downloading it again, no dice


----------



## droidstyle

I'm not sure what the issue is. it works for me and others...go to section 4 and try the ed05 file, then proceed to follow section 3.

*if your just stock rooted now just download files from step 2&4, then follow steps 13-20.


----------



## droidstyle

section 3 updated for ICS Teamhacksung Build 1 and gapps v5.1


----------



## droidstyle

fixed the samsung driver links that went down...if anybody happens to find a link thats down at one time or another let me know asap! Thx


----------



## ts55dlx

Odin hangs @ setup connection? I am using odin 1.82 and a stock rooted rom... it recognizes the phone, phone is in download mode... but will never go past this step. I have installed the Samsung drivers...probably something simple...what an i missing ....Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## droidstyle

try odin 1.7... Ill upload the link here shortly!


----------



## ts55dlx

Thanks, i started with odin 1.3 then tried 1.82..same results...im using win 7 pro 64 bit..


----------



## droidstyle

Win 7 pro 64bit can be a pain, thats why I only use odin and adb with my windows 7 32bit laptop. Im not saying 64bit will not work, it just tends to have issues at times for some reason.


----------



## ts55dlx

OK ..got it ..it was windows 7 64 bit..tried it on an xp computer and flashed perfect...only noticed difference was windows 7 showed port 3 in odin ans xp showed port 4 ...could it be the port #
Thanks


----------



## droidstyle

ts55dlx said:


> OK ..got it ..it was windows 7 64 bit..tried it on an xp computer and flashed perfect...only noticed difference was windows 7 showed port 3 in odin ans xp showed port 4 ...could it be the port #
> Thanks


no the com port # shouldnt make any difference


----------



## ts55dlx

Ok...... now I need to flash the gps fix...which cwm should i use...so many out there...thanks


----------



## droidstyle

section 3 updated for ICS build 3 and gapps v7


----------



## sefirosu

Great guide! I came into this phone today and I put ICS on it. Beautiful! Thanks for the write up.


----------



## Mattchew

In section 3 the ATLAS link is a .tar file....I did manage to find the .pit a few more scrolls down tho....


----------



## droidstyle

Mattchew said:


> In section 3 the ATLAS link is a .tar file....I did manage to find the .pit a few more scrolls down tho....


Fixed! Thanks for pointing that out!!!


----------



## droidstyle

Updated section 2 for tsm 2.0 & superclean milestone 1
Updated section 3 for ICS build 4 and latest gapps


----------



## exzacklyright

It's too bad these forums don't have spoilers. It helps when creating a guide because you can collapse the whole section. Less clutter.

example:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-guide-optimization-for-ssds-hdds/0_20#post_15521910

You might want to mention.. that if people are having trouble with ICS.. they might have to flash stock... then flash build 2.. then flash build 5.


----------



## droidstyle

exzacklyright said:


> It's too bad these forums don't have spoilers. It helps when creating a guide because you can collapse the whole section. Less clutter.
> 
> example:
> http://www.overclock...0#post_15521910
> 
> You might want to mention.. that if people are having trouble with ICS.. they might have to flash stock... then flash build 2.. then flash build 5.


It is mentioned if you actually read it...If you can do better than create your own guide!


----------



## exzacklyright

droidstyle said:


> It is mentioned if you actually read it...If you can do better than create your own guide!


I didn't say your guide was bad. I just said I wish these forums had spoilers. I did read the guide. And you said to flash build 1 then build 5. I was always told build 2 then.. build 5. but I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Barb4444

Just to be sure, will this work on USC Mesmerize 2.3.5? I'm a noob to rooting.


----------



## Barb4444

droidstyle said:


> Here is a guide i have put together for the fascinate.
> 
> There are 6 sections:
> 1: How to Flash a Froyo rom
> 2: How to flash EH03/EH09/EI20 TW gingerbread roms
> 3: How to flash MTD roms(ICS Alphalulz,cm7,miui,aosp)
> 4: Going back to stock Froyo or Gingerbread from any rom
> 5: Rooting stock Froyo/Gingerbread
> 6: Modems/Radios
> My goal was to keep it straight forward and simple for new users. Hope this helps!!
> 
> **I am not liable for what you do to your phone! *
> 
> *(*Back up data/sd card First*!!)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Section:1*
> 
> ** How to flash any froyo rom... the links provided are for ccampos power washed ed05 rom w/ cwm 2.5.x recovery. This rom includes otb 1.6 fusion kernel aswell. These steps can be used to flash any froyo rom, just replace step 4 with the rom your trying to flash.*
> 
> **if you don't want voodoo lag-fix* flash a novoodoo kernal in cwm such as stock ed05, just repeat step 11, but use this file.
> http://www.mediafire...6sm609gwt8j0yni
> 
> **If your coming from any other rom besides stock froyo, use section:4 first, then proceed with section:1*
> 
> Step 1: Download odin on your computer here,
> http://www.mediafire.com/?429fcpdtpckkcea - V 1.83
> http://www.mediafire...1otizvpv65s3ov6 - V 1.7
> 
> Step 2: Download samsung drivers to computer here,
> http://dl.dropbox.co...bile_Phones.exe
> 
> Step 3: Download cwm 2.5 to computer,
> http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9
> 
> Step 4: Download power wash 1.2 rom(or any froyo rom you want to flash) and put it on the sd card of your phone,
> http://www.mediafire...dbjb599rt1o8urz
> 
> Step 5: power off phone and pull battery.
> 
> Step 6: plug-in the factory usb cable and hold the volume down key, get into "download mode".
> 
> Step 7: open Odin, click PDA and select cwmall.tar you downloaded in step 3, hit start, should only take 10 sec, then say pass. Click reset.
> 
> Step 8: unplug usb cable and insert battery.
> 
> Step 9: with three fingers hold the power, and both vol. up/down until you see the samsung logo appear the second time and let off. you should be in red recovery 2.5.1.x.
> 
> Step 10: select wipe data, wipe cache, then scroll down and select advance, select wipe dalvik, scroll down and select yes in secondary menu.
> 
> Step 11: use soft menu key on bottom left of phone and get back to main page in cwm. Find and select install zip from sd, then select chose zip and find the rom you pushed to your sd card in step 4. Select it and it will take you to a secondary menu, arrow down select yes.
> 
> Step 12: once the rom finishes installing, reboot system and enjoy your new rom!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Section:2*
> 
> **How to flash a EH03/EH09/EI20 gingerbread rom such as PWGB by CCampos, TSM Resurrection, or Superclean3 by Nitsuj17 *
> 
> Step 1: Download files from steps 1&2 in section:1 froyo guide(if you have not already).
> 
> Step 2: Download Atlas 2.2 pit file to pc:
> http://www.multiupload.com/0H6IJQ27QM
> 
> Step 3: Download PowerWashed 2.3.4 eh09 rom package by Ccompos to your pc.
> http://www.mediafire...c37loxth85zn2ti
> 
> * You can also substitute Powerwashed for the stock eh03 rom and have the latest radio before upgrading to TSM Res. or Superclean3 v0.1
> http://www.multiupload.com/4LC6JFCSFD
> 
> Step 4: power off phone and pull battery.
> 
> Step 5: open odin on your computer.
> 
> Step 6: plug in factory usb cable and hold the volume down button. Yellow
> triangle should appear saying "download mode".
> 
> Step 7: click on PDA in odin and find the PowerWashed eh09.tar(rom) or eh03 STOCK rom you downloaded to your computer in step 3.
> 
> Step 8: click on PIT in Odin and select the atlas 2.2 pit you downladed to pc in step 2.(make sure repartition is checked)
> 
> Step 9: click start and wait 5min, box in left hand corner of odin will say PASS, then click reset.
> 
> Step 10: unplug usb cable, put battery back in and boot phone.
> 
> **Now you are on rooted PowerWashed eh09 gingerbread by Ccompos or Stock EH03, depending on which odin package you used in step 7. If you want to flash TSM Resurrection or Superclean3, continue following directions below.*
> 
> Step 11: Download cwm 2.5.x to pc
> http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9
> 
> Step 12: Download TSM or Superclean3 rom to root of sd card
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/BIRKLWPQEJ -TSM Resurrection 1.0
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/Y49CX1EGZF -TSM Resurrection 2.0
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/JEG2NHLY6U -Superclean3 milestone 1
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/2KK6I4AS4G -Stock deodexed EH03 v1
> 
> Step 13: power off phone and pull battery.
> 
> Step 14: plug-in the factory usb cable and hold the volume down key, get into "download mode".
> 
> Step 15: open Odin, click PDA and select cwmall.tar you downloaded in step 11, hit start, should only take 10 sec, then say pass. Click reset.
> 
> Step 16: unplug usb cable and insert battery.
> 
> Step 17: with three fingers hold the power, and both vol. up/down until you see the samsung logo appear the second time and let off. you should be in red recovery 2.5.1.x.
> 
> Step 18: select wipe data, wipe cache, then scroll down and select advance, select wipe dalvik, scroll down and select yes in secondary menu.
> 
> Step 19: use soft menu key on bottom left of phone and get back to main page in cwm. Find and select install zip from sd, then select chose zip and find the rom you pushed to your sd card in step 12. Select it and it will take you to a secondary menu, arrow down select yes.
> 
> Step 20: once the rom finishes installing, reboot system and enjoy your new rom!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Section:3*
> 
> **How to flash any MTD rom such as ICS, cm7,miui,aosp etc... I will be using ICS Teamhacksung in this guide*
> 
> Step 1: Download files from steps 1&2 of section:1 froyo guide to pc.
> 
> Step 2: Download cwm4 fixed for MTD to pc.
> http://forum.xda-dev...52&d=1311907538
> 
> Step 3: Download Stock EH03 Gingerbread rom by Nitsuj17 and atlas_v2.2 pitfile to pc.
> 
> EH03 GB rom:
> http://www.multiupload.com/4LC6JFCSFD
> 
> Atlas_v2.2 pit:
> http://www.multiupload.com/0H6IJQ27QM
> 
> Step 4: Download ICS Teamhacksung Build 1 & 5 to root of sd card.
> http://www.mediafire...67782p054lp6o22 - build 1
> 
> http://www.mediafire...kp5mhr3a9g4lg1j - build 5 ( I recomend flashing build 1 first, then refer to step 21 for upgrading to build 5)
> 
> Step 5: Download Gapps package to root of sd card.
> http://www.mediafire...dm1qsm4rwapkeqx- 12/14 Gapps package for CM7, VGB, Aosp....etc
> 
> http://tux-head.net/...p/gappsv7.1.zip -Gapps v7.1 For ICS
> 
> Step 6: power off phone and pull battery.
> 
> Step 7: open odin on your computer.
> 
> Step 8: plug in factory usb cable and hold the volume down button. Yellow
> triangle should appear saying "download mode".
> 
> Step 9: click on PDA in odin and find the stock EH03 rom you downloaded to your computer in step 3.
> 
> Step 10: click on PIT in Odin and select the atlas 2.2 pit you downloaded in step 3(make sure repartition is checked).
> 
> Step 11: click start and wait 5min, box in left hand corner of odin will say PASS, then click reset.
> 
> Step 12: unplug usb cable, put battery back in and boot phone.
> 
> Step 13: power off phone and pull battery.
> 
> Step 14: plug-in the factory usb cable and hold the volume down key, get into "download mode".
> 
> Step 15: open Odin, click PDA and select cwm4 fixed for cm7 you downloaded in step 2, hit start, should only take 10 sec, then say pass. Click reset.
> 
> Step 16: unplug usb cable and insert battery.
> 
> Step 17: with three fingers hold the power, and both vol. up/down until you see the samsung logo appear the second time and let off. you should be in blue recovery 4.
> 
> Step 18: select wipe data, wipe cache, then scroll down and select advance, select wipe dalvik, scroll down and select yes in secondary menu.
> 
> Step 19: use soft menu key on bottom left of phone and get back to main page in cwm. Find and select install zip from sd, then select chose zip and find the rom you pushed to your sd card in step 4. Select it and it will take you to a secondary menu, arrow down select yes.
> 
> Step 20: once the rom finishes installing, give it time to boot up and enjoy!
> 
> Step 21: (FOR CM7 ONLY) Long press power key, select reboot, select recovery, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, install gapps 12/14 zip from sd that you down loaded in step 5, Reboot!
> 
> Step 21: (FOR ICS BUILD 5) Long press power key, select reboot, select recovery, wipe data, cache, dalvik, Install build 5 zip from sd that you downloaded in step 4. then again wipe data, cache, dalvik, Install gapps v7.1 zip from sd that you downloaded in step 5, Reboot!
> 
> **For those having trouble getting sd card to mount in cwm*- Try unmounting the sd card and follow the steps 6-15(being you already downloaded files from steps 1-5), then at step 16 insert the sd card and continue following the guide instructions. If that dont work you will need to purchase a class 6 or higher sd card most likely!!
> 
> **[optional]For those coming from a stock rom- *Download files from steps 1,2,4,5, then follow the guide from steps 13 thru 21. I still recomend following all the steps in this guide, but its not necessary if your currently on stock froyo or gingerbread.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Section:4*
> 
> ** How to get back to stock Froyo or Gingerbread after flashing any rom, follow these steps:*
> 
> Step 1: Download files from steps 1&2 from section:1 of the froyo guide(if you have not already).
> 
> Step 2: Downlaod this stock ED05 Froyo rom package by pentafive(you will need to unzip with 7zip or winrar.) or stock EH03 Gingerbread rom by Nitsuj17.
> 
> ED05 Froyo:
> http://www.multiupload.com/9I7ZBQJF0R
> 
> EH03 Gingerbread:
> http://www.multiupload.com/4LC6JFCSFD
> 
> Step 3: download atlas 2.2 pit file to pc(not needed for ED05 as the pit is included in rom package):
> http://www.multiupload.com/0H6IJQ27QM
> 
> Step 4: power off phone and pull battery.
> 
> Step 3: open odin on your computer.
> 
> Step 4: plug in factory usb cable and hold the volume down button. Yellow
> triangle should appear saying "download mode".
> 
> Step 5: click on PDA in odin and find the ED05 Froyo rom or Stock EH03 GB rom you downloaded to your computer in step 1.
> 
> Step 6: click on PIT in Odin and select the atlas 2.2 pit(make sure repartition is checked).
> 
> Step 7: click start and wait 5min, box in left hand corner of odin will say PASS, then click reset.
> 
> Step 8: unplug usb cable, put battery back in and boot phone.
> 
> You are now back to stock ed05 Froyo or Stock EH03 Gingerbread!(Verizons latest Froyo & Gingerbread release for the fascinate)
> __________________
> Device: ICS AlphaLulz'd Fascinate


Hi,
I just went through the process to root my Samsung Galaxy S Mesmerize from US Cellular and step by step everything went exactly as described until the part that says reboot and enjoy your new rom. When I reboot I get the Samsung logo and phone is hung up there and is vibrating once, 3x, once, 3x and not going any further.
Is there a way to fix, or recover? I had added the power wash recovery zip file can I restart and recover or did I just brick my brand new phone?
Thanks to anyone who is willing to help. I have about 2 hours before leaving for work today.


----------



## Kimber45

Barb4444 said:


> Hi,
> I just went through the process to root my Samsung Galaxy S Mesmerize from US Cellular and step by step everything went exactly as described until the part that says reboot and enjoy your new rom. When I reboot I get the Samsung logo and phone is hung up there and is vibrating once, 3x, once, 3x and not going any further.
> Is there a way to fix, or recover? I had added the power wash recovery zip file can I restart and recover or did I just brick my brand new phone?
> Thanks to anyone who is willing to help. I have about 2 hours before leaving for work today.


Did you get up and running?

Mezmerized TSM EI20 LeanKernel ADW Launcher Antique CM theme


----------



## droidstyle

This guide specifically states for the FASCINATE. Now the root guide should work the same for the mez, but I have no experience with that device so I can not help. Maybe Sagedieu or somebody with a mez could chime in.


----------



## droidstyle

exzacklyright said:


> I didn't say your guide was bad. I just said I wish these forums had spoilers. I did read the guide. And you said to flash build 1 then build 5. I was always told build 2 then.. build 5. but I guess it doesn't matter.


build 1 or 2 works the same...


----------



## droidstyle

guide updated... dedicated section for flashing ICS Mtd roms!


----------



## elrichmeister

I cant seem to download the EH03 rom to return to stock, multiupload seems to be down, and cant find a link to the rom. any one know where else i can find it?

i believe i found after a bit of digging on google

http://minus.com/m3yQWm9wg#1


----------



## BigShotProducer

elrichmeister said:


> I cant seem to download the EH03 rom to return to stock, multiupload seems to be down, and cant find a link to the rom. any one know where else i can find it?
> 
> i believe i found after a bit of digging on google
> 
> http://minus.com/m3yQWm9wg#1


Thanks! I was having the same problem.


----------



## droidstyle

If multiupload dont get its head out of its arse soon, I will update the op with new links...


----------



## Thrones1121

droidstyle said:


> If multiupload dont get its head out of its arse soon, I will update the op with new links...


Please reupload, multi upload is f'ed and I have a bricked phone.


----------



## Roams001

Excellent Guide! My own personal facepalm moment was when I realized that Section 4, Step 22 (and Section 3, Step 21) was NOT the regular method of getting into CWM that I was used to. I kept doing it the normal (wrong) way and couldn't understand why I couldn't make it work. Now I understand and am running ICS happy as can be.


----------



## droidstyle

Thrones1121 said:


> Please reupload, multi upload is f'ed and I have a bricked phone.


eh03 link fixed!


----------



## Thrones1121

droidstyle said:


> eh03 link fixed!


TYVM!! Could you also reupload this portion: Atlas_v2.2 pit: http://www.multiupload.com/0H6IJQ27QM ?


----------



## tmurj33

ok so lets not get into why but I just got a fascinate today (thanks bestbuy for your extremely crappy customer service) 
can someone please explain in a little more detail why we have to use odin/heimdall to flash all this crap. I got it rooted 
and cwm installed with out doing this (mostly because i use a mac and cannot get heimdall to read the phone in dl mode)
is it possible to do this without flashing all this in either odin/heimdall?


----------



## knivesout

The only alternative I can think of is modile odin, but the i-500 isn't supported yet by that app. I use a mac too and was never able to get heimdall to recognize the device in download mode, although I probably could've tried harder. It does look like lots of mac users had issues getting their galaxy S phones connected though, so I don't know if there's a good solution. If you do figure out something, I'd certainly be interested.

I've resigned myself to using a windows machine when I need to use odin, which fortunately isn't too often. Sorry I can't offer any other solutions.


----------



## droidstyle

Thrones1121 said:


> TYVM!! Could you also reupload this portion: Atlas_v2.2 pit: http://www.multiupload.com/0H6IJQ27QM ?


FIxed!


----------



## Yeeeee

Hey everyone I need help with my mesmerize. It got stuck in recovery and won't boot. I'm able to access download mode, problem is I installed the drivers but its still not recognized by my computer or Odin. An icon appears at the bottom right corner that says USB not recognized. I'm running xp btw. Any suggestions as to what I could do to get the phone to be recognized?

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## droidstyle

reinstall the drivers, try a different usb cable and/or another computer...alot of times its something that simple.


----------



## Vitamin

Hi Samsunged. I'm trying to root my bro's fascinate using your method and I think I may have the same problem as the last poster... I believe it's a driver problem since I just upgraded to Win8 consumer preview and these drivers aren't meant for it yet. I have tried Odin on one XP machine so far but it straight up refuses to run. I'm about to try it on a different one. But here's the code I'm getting on my Win8 Odin trial.



Code:


<br />
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..<br />
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..<br />
<OSM> Please wait..<br />
<OSM> eh03_full_odin.tar.md5 is valid.<br />
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..<br />
<OSM> Leave CS..<br />
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 0)<br />

Ideas? Especially ideas on how to get Odin running on XP?


----------



## droidstyle

section 4 updated for the latest aokp and fassygum...also new gapps update!


----------



## mrsethprice

totally new to root here. my i500 is from Ntelos and is the Showcase. Here's my questions:

I upgraded my phone to 2.3.5 from 2.3.4 through Samsung Kies recently so I should already have the drivers...do I need to redownload the drivers in Section 6?

Do I only need to do step 6 correct if I want to just achieve a really basic root. I'm not all that interested in custom rom but the other functionalities would be great. I came from HTC which I was quite familiar with. This is my first Samsung device.

If at any time something screws up with the 9 steps in Section 6 can I just do a reboot on the phone can I start over?

thanks for all the help.

btw i'm running stock 2.3.5
baseband s:i500.04 K.EI20
Build #: SCH-i500.EI20
Kernel Version: 2.6.35.7


----------



## droidstyle

mrsethprice said:


> totally new to root here. my i500 is from Ntelos and is the Showcase. Here's my questions:
> 
> I upgraded my phone to 2.3.5 from 2.3.4 through Samsung Kies recently so I should already have the drivers...do I need to redownload the drivers in Section 6?
> 
> Do I only need to do step 6 correct if I want to just achieve a really basic root. I'm not all that interested in custom rom but the other functionalities would be great. I came from HTC which I was quite familiar with. This is my first Samsung device.
> 
> If at any time something screws up with the 9 steps in Section 6 can I just do a reboot on the phone can I start over?
> 
> thanks for all the help.
> 
> btw i'm running stock 2.3.5
> baseband s:i500.04 K.EI20
> Build #: SCH-i500.EI20
> Kernel Version: 2.6.35.7


Thats correct


----------



## mrsethprice

thank you so much droidstyle!

Your guide is straight money and I now have root. you are the man/woman/user....whatever. Thanks.


----------



## 4GIVON

Need a lil help if possible..
Followed Section 4 of guide.. and it worked perfectly 
But I dont have any data service (C-Spire Showcase)
Data did not work on Hacksung rom or on Gummy showcase rom (current)
Did I do something wrong.. or do I need to change some settings?


----------



## mrsethprice

did you have data before you flashed a rom?


----------



## 4GIVON

Yeah, I had perfect data before the root and after root
Just lost it when flashed to Hacksung build 2 and also on Gummy

Did I need to ODIN flash a seperate radio / modem / kernel after or before the Gummy Rom install? I thought that it was built in the Rom??

EDIT: I took it back to 2.2 stock froyo, and did *228 and received 3G again, then rooted again and flashed Rom... data works!!
Thanks


----------



## iPoison

At some point, I must have obviously screwed up, but:

It﻿ reboots every time I go to install build5, and it does this when it checks some file.​
And then in the log it says:​
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log


----------



## larryp1962

iPoison said:


> At some point, I must have obviously screwed up, but:
> 
> It﻿ reboots every time I go to install build5, and it does this when it checks some file.​
> And then in the log it says:​
> E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
> E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
> E: Can't open /cache/recovery/log
> E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
> E: Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log


Are you flashing build 2 first?


----------



## droidstyle

iPoison said:


> At some point, I must have obviously screwed up, but:
> 
> It﻿ reboots every time I go to install build5, and it does this when it checks some file.​
> And then in the log it says:​
> E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
> E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
> E: Can't open /cache/recovery/log
> E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
> E: Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log


your in the wrong recovery


----------



## droidstyle

4GIVON said:


> Need a lil help if possible..
> Followed Section 4 of guide.. and it worked perfectly
> But I dont have any data service (C-Spire Showcase)
> Data did not work on Hacksung rom or on Gummy showcase rom (current)
> Did I do something wrong.. or do I need to change some settings?


I would odin back to stock...and build 2 for the fassy might break data on a showcase. You need showcase specific roms...check out that section for them. Also there is a datafix.zip floating around here somewher that might work for ya.


----------



## droidstyle

section 4 updated!


----------



## BmanCV60

droidstyle said:


> section 4 updated!


Thank you SO much for this guide, enabled me to get my phone functional again after a kernel update went wrong!


----------



## mustbepbs

So the EC09 radio works fine with ICS roms (AOKP to be specific)? I'm trying to pinpoint an issue I'm having, and updating to the latest radios never hurts.


----------



## droidstyle

mustbepbs said:


> So the EC09 radio works fine with ICS roms (AOKP to be specific)? I'm trying to pinpoint an issue I'm having, and updating to the latest radios never hurts.


I use ec09 with aokp and it works great...best radio imo.


----------



## msuriel16

Hey guys! This is a great guide but I'm running into a problem. I've rooted my stock 2.3.5 fascinate and I've gotten to the part where I try to install build 2 by team hacksung in cwm for cm7 but the phone shuts off while at the mtd line just after installing update. I've rooted plenty of other phones and I've never seen this happen. I also tried installing aokp build 39 and the same exact thing happened. What do I do?

Edit: I plugged in a microusb cable and it seemed to have booted into a different version of cwm. It looked like the same one thats on my gnex. The install continued and almost finished but then shut off. I'm confused...

Edit #2: There is also 5 errors every time I boot into cwm. It can't mount cache/recovery/command , log last_log. It also can't open cache/recovery/log or last_log. Its also having trouble mounting system when I try to format it.


----------



## droidstyle

msuriel16 said:


> Hey guys! This is a great guide but I'm running into a problem. I've rooted my stock 2.3.5 fascinate and I've gotten to the part where I try to install build 2 by team hacksung in cwm for cm7 but the phone shuts off while at the mtd line just after installing update. I've rooted plenty of other phones and I've never seen this happen. I also tried installing aokp build 39 and the same exact thing happened. What do I do?
> 
> Edit: I plugged in a microusb cable and it seemed to have booted into a different version of cwm. It looked like the same one thats on my gnex. The install continued and almost finished but then shut off. I'm confused...
> 
> Edit #2: There is also 5 errors every time I boot into cwm. It can't mount cache/recovery/command , log last_log. It also can't open cache/recovery/log or last_log. Its also having trouble mounting system when I try to format it.


odin back to stock and start over, then make sure your in the blue recovery 4.x before flashing ths2.


----------



## southernmodder

This guide is fantastic! Well laid out with everything you need. Used it to come back from a corrupted CWM install after a failed attempt to get my sch-i500 C-Spire Showcase up and running with CM10.

I'll be trying again with these ports next though: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30936-alpharom411-cyanogenmod-10-for-showcasemesmerize-cspireusccalltelntelos-update-80212/


----------



## ohiomoto

I bootlooped while trying to flash JB (was on ICS). Couldn't get back to CWM so I oden'ed back to stock and flashed the updated CWR. Trying to flash THS ROM from CWM 4 and I get "E:Can't mount /sdcard". I can't mount it from the systems and mounts menu either. I tried fixing permissions but that did't help. Should I format the card and try again?

BTW, I can view the card when the phone is booted and running the stock ROM.

EDIT: When wiping data I also see this: "Error mounting /sdcard/.android_secure! Skipping format..."

SOLVED!

I rebooted the phone and formatted the sdcard while in the OS. Then I put the ROM back on the card, booted to CWR and flashed the ROM.


----------



## jimbop99

I just want to thank droidstyle for posting this how to. I just purchased a Fascinate and with your excellent instructions I ended up with Jellybean. I was overwhelmed with all the info on the web and your posting was the best. Thanks again.


----------



## pmurf06

Hey guys, having a few problems after installing build 4. While the phone and ICS is working fine when I tried to install the google apps (gapps_jb_20120719) Apps 4.1.1. while in CWM 4 it says it successfully installed but when the phone reboots Google Play simply comes up with a server error no matter how many times I refresh it and there are none of the other Google apps (not sure if there should be). Thanks. Edit: 3G is working fine so thats not the problem


----------



## eibbed0001

Thanks for the walk-thru! I hadn't changed ROMs for quite a while and was happy to find easy instructions and downloads for getting Jelly Bean installed.


----------



## t62345

Soooo I'm on an ICS ROM and I broke my charging port so I cant really odin... but my problem is I have the black tie plan at best buy and wanna send my phone in for another is there anyway to get back to the latest verizon stock gingerbread without PC access?


----------



## herbzilla

Possibly by using mobile Odin

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## t62345

does it work for the fascinate?


----------



## herbzilla

I honestly don't know

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## t62345

daaammmnnn ha ok... i think i might just try sending it in itake out the battery and sd card and what not so they shouldnt have to start itup... hahah


----------



## droidstyle

mobil odin does not work on the fascinate.


----------



## southpaw420

Does anyone know wether or noy this guide has been edited to work with Mesmerize, andif so can you link it for me or direct me to where it or one that is as comprehensive and easily understood can be found?


----------



## droidstyle

southpaw420 said:


> Does anyone know wether or noy this guide has been edited to work with Mesmerize, andif so can you link it for me or direct me to where it or one that is as comprehensive and easily understood can be found?


mesmerize uses the exact same methods, but you will need to replace some of the files with ones specific for the mez.


----------



## southpaw420

Thanx Droid, I'll try to locate those files and see if I can't work some of bugs out before I start trying to flash roms again. Lol


----------



## NomadCF

I'm very confused as to if there is a JB or at least a ICS rom that works with my 3rd party carrier Revol Wireless. I've gone though each of the topics on all the Samsung pages and forums on multiple sites. But I'm still lost as to switch rom might work.. and in the event of a brick OR other issue. If there is a stock rom I can go back too. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

*Phone Info*
Model Number : SCH-I500
 Make : Samsung Galaxy S
Build Number : SCH-I500.FF29 
Firmware : 2.3.6
Baseband version : S:i500.05 K.FF29
Kernel : 2.6.35.7


----------



## Tikillah

Will this work for the mesmerize?


----------



## showcasemodr

Tikillah said:


> Will this work for the mesmerize?


Just use a Rom edited for the mes. CM10.1 nightlies are the latest and greatest. if you flash back to stock make sure to use the mesmerize Odin files. Just check out the mesmerize/showcase developer thread.


----------



## oldcat

nevermind.


----------



## Dagex

Tikillah said:


> Will this work for the mesmerize?


yea you can flash it no need to even edit it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ziero1986

do any of these so called stock files even exsist anymore? been searching for a while and the links with the important files seem to be dead. i really need to fix my mez and nothin is working. it is stuck in recovery, i can't get it to boot to normal android os


----------

